# Etiquetas



## Rayines

Hola: Una pregunta: ¿las "etiquetitas" que se ponen en los hilos, las pone siempre la persona que inicia el hilo?, ¿no se mantiene una misma forma de categorización para todas?
Mi pregunta obedece a que he visto que es muy disímil la forma en que se categoriza cada hilo. Por eso quería saber cuál era el sentido de los "tags", y cómo se aplican. Creo que se habló en algún hilo, pero realmente no lo encuentro.
¡Pucha, me olvidé de poner mi propio "tag" para este hilo!, si lo quieren poner, es "etiquetas" .
Gracias.


----------



## Vanda

Querida Ines,

Acredito que este thread responda as suas dúvidas.


----------



## Rayines

Vanda said:


> Querida Ines,
> 
> Acredito que este thread responda as suas dúvidas.


Vanda, I'll be direct: What are they useful for?, because I've just read a ridiculous case, where a thread was labelled (?) with a word (I'll not mention it) taken from the message, that hadn't absolutely nothing to do with its subject, that was clearly a grammatical one, and easy to classify (as if I wrote in this thread "pucha" as a tag, instead of "question about tags", or "categories in forums", or something like that). Hope you understand my English, and thank you, as always, for your response.


----------



## fenixpollo

When you open a thread, you have two options for adding a tag:
1) choose a category tag
2) type any tag of your choosing

The first option is very helpful for attaching a new thread to an existing category. This is the use that the administrator cites in the link that Vanda provided above.

The second option allows the user to invent any tag they want. Because this option allows for misspellings, other languages, and whims of the user, my opinion is that this option is not particularly useful for the forum.


----------



## Rayines

fenixpollo said:


> The second option allows the user to invent any tag they want. Because this option allows for misspellings, other languages, and whims of the user, my opinion is that this option is not particularly useful for the forum.


Do moderators correct this sort of tags? (I mean when they are only whims, or the first idea the person -who doesn't know very well the category his/her thread belongs to- has?).


----------



## bb008

Hola:

A mí se me olvida etiquetar, deberían colocar un recordatorio o aviso con algún color, algo para que las personas le coloqué la categoría al hilo que esta iniciando.


----------



## jann

Rayines said:


> Do moderators correct this sort of tags? (I mean when they are only whims, or the first idea the person -who doesn't know very well the category his/her thread belongs to- has?).


On the French forums, yes.  We remove many useless/meaningless/inappropriate tags every day.  We also add tags to threads when we feel it would be beneficial.

Bb008, comprendo pero no peudo contestar en español... lo siento.    Most threads *do not* need tags.  We do not want people to put tags on every thread.  If you are sure that your thread needs a tag, and if you forget to include a tag when you create the thread, you can add one later: use the "edit tags" feature that is visible at the bottom of your thread.  Only the thread author and the moderators can add (or remove) tags from any given thread.  Does this help?


----------



## Berenguer

fenixpollo said:


> When you open a thread, you have two options for adding a tag:
> 1) choose a category tag
> 2) type any tag of your choosing
> 
> The first option is very helpful for attaching a new thread to an existing category. This is the use that the administrator cites in the link that Vanda provided above.
> 
> The second option allows the user to invent any tag they want. Because this option allows for misspellings, other languages, and whims of the user, my opinion is that this option is not particularly useful for the forum.



I think Rayines doubts about usefullnes of labels are correct. Some labels are completely dumb, just meaningless and non-sense words.
And those words come from the second option "type any tag of your choosing". In my opinion labels should be a closed group of selected ones, and only should be added a new one after a report to a Mod/group of mods by PM. Otherwise it will come a day when the amount of labels will be so bit as post itself. Example of bad label: post: demonio en femenino and its label is "femenino demonio" all together. A usefull label, in my opinion, should be something like "religion"+"feminine"+"devil/demon" (maybe).
Regards


----------



## ILT

Si llegan a ver un hilo con una etiqueta dudosa, repórtenlo que con gusto la revisamos.
If you catch a tag that doesn't really make much sense, please report it and will take care of it.

Ya quité la del hilo que menciona Berenguer, por si alguien va y revisa y no la encuentra


----------



## bauhauso

Buon giorno tutti / Buenos días a todos.

Tengo una duda sobre el foro (que es una duda general de todos los foros).

¿Cómo y quién puede poner etiquetas a los temas de conversación (posts) para hacer la clasificación de las entradas por categorías?

Ejemplo: Si alguien pregunta sobre un término de un material de construcción aparece más adelante una etiqueta en inglés con las palabras "civil engineering" o "construction".

Pues bien... ¿quién se encarga de colocar dichas etiquetas? ¿o se pueden poner cuando inicio un nuevo post?

Gracias de antemano por la respuesta.

_Si la pregunta no está bien hacerla en esta sección de los foros decírmelo y la coloco en su lugar correcto._


----------



## fenixpollo

Colocaste tu pregunta en el lugar perfecto, bauhauso.

- La persona que abre el hilo puede poner una etiqueta a su propia consulta. 
- Un moderador puede poner una etiqueta o editar las etiquetas.


----------



## bauhauso

fenixpollo said:


> Colocaste tu pregunta en el lugar perfecto, bauhauso.
> 
> - La persona que abre el hilo puede poner una etiqueta a su propia consulta.
> - Un moderador puede poner una etiqueta o editar las etiquetas.




Bueno, la verdad es que esto lo comencé a preguntar en el foro Italiano-Español por lo que entiendo que un moderador o moderadora me lo ha pasado a este hilo porque es donde debe de estar realmente.

Gracias a dicha persona, por cierto.


----------

